
Google to Urge Congress to Help Get Self-Driving Cars on Roads - decampj4
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2016/03/14/technology/14reuters-google-selfdrivingcar-congress.html
======
afarrell
If google gets any resistance on this, they should work with AARP. Why?

1) AARP is the most powerful lobbying organization in America. Most lobbyists
can only offer industry insight and money. AARP has something far more
valuable than money: old people who actually vote.

2) The elderly losing their independence due to no longer being able to drive
is a real fear. AARP talks about this [http://www.aarp.org/home-
family/personal-technology/info-201...](http://www.aarp.org/home-
family/personal-technology/info-2014/google-self-driving-car.html)

3) By age 60, everyone knows someone that has been killed in a car crash. A
very powerful ad spot could be made starting with "No parent should have to
bury their child. Car crashes are the #1 cause of unintentional death for
people under 30."

